

Dark Sky, short term local weather prediction app. - NathanKP
http://darkskyapp.com/

======
kevinpfromnm
Quite interesting.

I'd be concerned about how this is going to hamper the device. It's processing
locally, though it suggested it's through the gpu. It could be a significant
drain on battery life. Also, to get accurate weather maps is going to take a
lot of data.

Seems like a better approach would be to put the calculation in the cloud or
if that's impractical use a sort of crowd cloud by having the calculations be
sent back up after they're made on the phone.

~~~
thegrossman
Just the animations are being rendered on the device (to save bandwidth). The
forecast data is being computed on the server.

